# italy and croatia



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

has anyone any tips info re sites/stopovers in the above countries it would be greatly appreciated. We are going out in April for about 10-12 weeks.
Also any info re the GO box in Austria would also be appreciated as we are returning via thear,Germany,Belgium to Calais.
P.S. a very happy new year to all the surfers out there too !!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cannot help you with Italy, never been there in a motorhome. You can read all about the GO Box  HERE  For your van the minimum charge is 55 Euros which is just about enough to get you one way across Austria if you are careful with your route. Croatia is a very scenic country to visit and its attractions are something which most Brits have yet to discover.

There are all types of campsite available but mainly along the coast. Wild camping is illegal. Site prices are about the same as UK but at that time of year it is worth taking camping cheques. You can check which sites take them  HERE. The larger sites are usually the best especially with your size of vehicle but do take leveling blocks because very few pitches are graded and leveled.

You could also read my reports on visits to Croatia and Austria HERE. 

Have a good trip

peedee


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You will also need a Green Card insurance for Croatia and Slovenia.
Standard insurance covers you for mainland EEC countries but not all others.

For stopovers/sites consider an ACSI discount card. Good savings to be had at the time you are going.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy & Croatia*

 
Hi Metblu, and Happy New Year.
For campsites in Italy, you can use following websites:
www.camping.it
www.assocampi.it
www.icaro.it

all carry very comprehensive lists and links.
You will probably find most Italian sites more expensive than France or UK, with low amps. for EHU, and a tendency to 'crowd' but most are clean well provided with facilities, and motorhome friendly. Also reception booths tend to be closed between about 13:30 and 16:00. so check in before/after these times. You will always need to provide your passport at reception, sometimes held until you pay/leave.

For 'aria di sosta' i.e. an overnight parking place(often free) or 'area attrezzata' i.e. an overnight parking place with more or less camper service facilties, often charged for anything between 5 and 15 Euros, these
sites are useful
www.turismoitinerante.it
this is a sort of MHF all'ialiana.
or
www.pleinair.it - go to the 'portolano' section. This lists many 'area di sosta' and 'area attrezzata'
In any case both aires and campsites are plentiful in Italy, especially in the North, and so you shoudn't have any real difficulty in finding them.

Croatia I don't know about, so won't interfere.
The only other advice I can give at the moment is always try to do any long distance driving on a Sunday, when TIR's are banned on the roads.
saluti, eddie
overnight parking


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

Came back through Austria October 2006 from the Italian Dolomites. Though over 3.5 tonnes, we didn't use a Go Box or Vignette as we kept off motorways.

Though this wasn't difficult, I reckon the 5 hour-ish journey time might have been reduced by an hour or more if we'd used motorways. The Brenner Pass old road was winding but perfectly negotiable to a 7m van.
The GPS kept us on the right roads.

Our route across Austria was via Kempton, Southern Germany, Innsbruck, and over the Brenner Pass into Italy, towards Bressanone. This was crossing Austria roughly north-south at its narrowest part.

As soon as we reached Italy we went back onto Motorways, headed east and before long there were signs for Slovenia. We stayed at a new motorhome Sosta in Alta Badia and enjoyed the village and the Sosta itself. E10 a night, I believe. Also stayed at an ok campsite at Villabassa/Tobblach.

Can't help with any other aspects of your posts.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see diary of our trip in sept 04

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-113.html

we'd like to be able to spend the time you are intending! :roll:


----------

